# Pidgin Skins für Windows?



## Tony-S (4. April 2009)

*Pidgin Skins für Windows?*

Hallo Community, da mir ICQ 6.5 jetzt endgültig auf den Geist ging, dachte ich ich steig mal auf Pidgin um, was mir auch schonmal sehr gut gefällt... ABER es ist unglaublich hässlich find ich ^^, wollte mich deshalb mal nach Skins für windows Pidgin umgucken, doch ich find leider nix ,

braucht man da ein extra Programm für? und wo finde ich dann entsprechende Skins, wäre nett wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet


----------



## vdbiesen (8. April 2009)

*AW: Pidgin Skins für Windows?*

Hi,  also die Skins für Pidgin bekommst du hier:  GNOME: The Free Software Desktop Project  Wenn du ein Theme runtergeladen hast brauchst du nur lokal auf deinem Rechner die entsprechende Datei zu überschreiben bzw. einfach umbenennen. 

Also die Theme-Datei liegt bei mir unter Vista Business x86 unter folgendem Pfad: C:\Program Files\Common Files\GTK\2.0\etc\gtk-2.0\  Jetzt einfach Pidgin neustarten und der neue Theme sollte aktiv sein. Falls jemand einen einfacheren Weg kennt bitte schreiben, da ich nichts gefunden habe wie man Skins direkt im Programm ändern kann...  

Gruß vdbiesen

EDIT: zusätzlich kannst du unter dem Menupunkt Werkzeuge->Plugins noch die GTK+ Themekontrolle einschalten, zB um Fonts etc. extra zu bearbeiten


----------

